# Install Desktop from DVD without Internet



## some3020 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm totaly newbie in FreeBSD, and I'm not sure if I'm respecting the rules of this forum (I'm sorry if I'm doing so).
My host is linux Mint 17.3 and I installed FreeBSD11.0 on a virtual machine, the installation process went so smooth, but in the end I got only a console (no GUI).
I've googled this issue on the net and I understood that I have to install the desktop manually. My problem is that I don't have access to internet so i have to install this package directly from FreeBSD DVD (iso image).
Would someone please guide through this process (if there is such possibility)
Thanks in advance

NB : i tried with command sysinstall but I understood that this command is no longer available in this version of freeBSD (11.0)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2017)

some3020 said:


> the installation process went so smooth, but in the end I got only a console (no GUI).


That's normal. There is no standard GUI.



some3020 said:


> I've googled this issue on the net and I understood that I have to install the desktop manually. My problem is that I don't have access to internet so i have to install this package directly from FreeBSD DVD (iso image).


It'll be better if you figured out why it doesn't have network. Which virtualization software did you use? VirtualBox, Xen, KVM? What kind of (virtual) hardware did you assign to the FreeBSD VM?


----------



## some3020 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dear Sir, thanks for your reply.
Well, regarding the internet, it's just I don't have access to it (When i go to coffe shop I could get connected but now I'm far awayfrom it). So, is there any chance I could install gnome (or whatever else) from the install dvd ?
Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2017)

Simplest is to login, mount the DVD and find the packages on the DVD (I don't know from the top of my head where exactly). Then you can just use `pkg add <packagename>` to install them. As long as you're in the right directory dependencies will be found automatically.


----------



## some3020 (Jan 19, 2017)

thanks again, But I've been told that pkg_add is no longer available from version 10 (and my version is 11.0)


----------



## R0bur (Jan 19, 2017)

some3020 said:


> ...problem is that I don't have access to internet so i have to install this package directly from FreeBSD DVD (iso image).



Please look here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/quest...and-configure-freebsd-without-internet-access

- - - - - - -

Create a /dist directory and mount the DVD.

# mkdir /dist
# mount -r -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist


Make sure REPOS_DIR is correctly pointing to your local repository.

# setenv REPOS_DIR /dist/packages/repos


Bootstrap pkg and install packages.

# pkg bootstrap
# pkg install xorg [...]
- - - - - - -


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2017)

some3020 said:


> But I've been told that pkg_add is no longer available from version 10 (and my version is 11.0)


pkg_add(8) has been deprecated, not pkg-add(8).


----------



## some3020 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ihar Areshchankau said:


> Please look here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/quest...and-configure-freebsd-without-internet-access
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> ...


Dear @Ihar,

Thanks for your reply, I think there is some progress, it's just that when I hit `startx`, I got only 3 xterm and a black background maybe because I typed `pkg install xorg` instead of `pkg install xorg_server xorg gnome2`

FYI, I edited the config file with adding these two lines

```
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```

Is there anything I can do to make GNOME working?

Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 21, 2017)

some3020 said:


> i got only 3 xterm


This is good, but at this point you only have the basic windowing system, Xorg. Now you need to go the next step. There are many choices, from the huge KDE4 to the minimal Fluxbox. See the Handbook here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html

To clarify: first you install the OS, then you install X, then you install a desktop environment. Three steps.

Edit: Oh right, you won't be able to go there until you get to the coffee shop.  So, if you wanted to install a nice functional environment without being bloated or overly minimal, you could chose Xfce. `pkg install xfce`.


----------



## R0bur (Jan 21, 2017)

some3020 said:


> I edited the config file with adding these two lines
> 
> ```
> gdm_enable="YES"
> ...



If you like GNOME, you can install it from DVD:

```
# mount -r -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist
# setenv REPOS_DIR /dist/packages/repos
# pkg install gnome3
```

Link provided by OJ is useful.


----------



## some3020 (Jan 23, 2017)

OJ said:


> This is good, but at this point you only have the basic windowing system, Xorg. Now you need to go the next step. There are many choices, from the huge KDE4 to the minimal Fluxbox. See the Handbook here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html
> 
> To clarify: first you install the OS, then you install X, then you install a desktop environment. Three steps.
> 
> Edit: Oh right, you won't be able to go there until you get to the coffee shop.  So, if you wanted to install a nice functional environment without being bloated or overly minimal, you could chose Xfce. `pkg install xfce`.



I tried to follow what is described in the doc but unfortunately does not work, whne i rebooted and loged in and typed startx, I got only black window, with no xterm, nothing at all, only black window


----------



## some3020 (Jan 23, 2017)

R0bur said:


> If you like GNOME, you can install it from DVD:
> 
> ```
> # mount -r -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist
> ...


Dear R0bur, I've done this and it went fine without error message, but when I reboot and type startx, I got only Xterm (3 windows, which disapered lately  )


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html#x11-wm-gnome


----------



## some3020 (Jan 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html#x11-wm-gnome


Dear Sir, is this method for offline installation, I mean directly from DVD ? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

Look a little further, it also deals with _configuration_.


----------



## some3020 (Jan 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Look a little further, it also deals with _configuration_.


Thank you for your answer but I don't see how do you expect from a newbie to look further 
thanks anyway


----------



## R0bur (Feb 6, 2017)

some3020 said:


> Thank you for your answer but I don't see how do you expect from a newbie to look further
> thanks anyway


If you like to autostart Gnome then add to the file /etc/rc.conf  these lines:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```
First two lines are needed anyway, last two lines autostart Gnome.
Otherwise if you like to start Gnome using startx, modify exec-command in the file ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session
```
And is your user added to system groups "video" and "wheel"?

```
#pw groupmod video -m username || pw groupmod wheel -m username
```


----------



## R0bur (Feb 6, 2017)

some3020 said:


> Thank you for your answer but I don't see how do you expect from a newbie to look further


And how much memory (RAM) has your virtual machine?


----------



## some3020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you R0bur,
I'm gonna check this method and give you a feedback later,
Regadring the memory RAM of the machine, I gave it 4096 MB (4 GB)
My physical memory RAM has 8 GB


----------

